# Any single IUI'ers about to start?



## hopefullyvsoon (Apr 1, 2011)

HI,

I am a newbie on here and waiting for pesky AF to show so I can start my DIUI (hopefully due next week) and wonder if there are any other singles on the same time scale to be a cycle buddy?


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't be cycle buddy but wanted to wish you all the luck in the world.  I had a Stim DIUI in CZ in March and am now 7 weeks pregnant.

There was a girl on the reprofit boards who was looking into stim iui as well if you look at the jan feb march board.  She's coupled but may be a good support.

Please feel free to post and ask any questions and all the luck in the world with your IUI!  

Dawn


----------



## hopefullyvsoon (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you Dawn and HUGE congrats on your pregnancy!
AF isn't even due yet and I'm already impatient, god help me on the 2WW!!


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Ahhh the countdown to AF can be incrediblly painful.  Have you decided on where you are going to go for your IUI?  I found the specific clinic boards were really helpful for me when I was getting ready to cycle.

My AF tooK AGES to come in Feb but it worked out perfectly with a holiday to turkey right before treatment in cz.  Now the last thing I want to do is travel.  Morning sickness and exhaustion.... they don't tell you that in the new mommy brochure!  

Dawn


----------



## hopefullyvsoon (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes clinic all booked and drugs on the way so now I'm just playing the waiting game.  Haha yes I remember the sickness well, not sure why they call it morning as I had it morning, noon and night.  It was so bad it broke the plumbing!! Still its all worth it in the end...


----------

